# Who is the best?



## Gandalf_White (Apr 30, 2002)

Who do YOU think is the best character in The Hobbit.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 30, 2002)

My favourite character is Balin i love his loyalty and defiance. And his will to seek out Moria.


----------



## Elias (Apr 30, 2002)

I liked Thorin and Balin the best but Bilbo was good too.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 30, 2002)

My favorite charecter was Thorin. He was a little stuborn, but he was still King Under the Mountain.

By the way, you left off Ori.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm hands down with Bilbo, he did such amazing things, and getting the Dwarves out of Mirkwood in those barrels was simply fantastic!


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi! Just wanted to welcome Gandalf_White to the Forum!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, hi and I like Gollum of course! I'm also a big fan of Beorn and Thorin!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2002)

Gots to be Smaug! I would be less than loyal to my fellow Dragons if I didn't vote for him. Evil Bard!


----------



## Turgon (May 1, 2002)

I voted for the Trolls, those fellas were cool - at the cutting edge of Dwarven Cuisine... gotta love 'em.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elias _
> *I liked Thorin and Balin the best but Bilbo was good too. *







Yes i think so as well they were great.


----------



## Legolam (May 2, 2002)

Gandalf in the Hobbit was my favourite character, a lot more fun and mysterious than he is in LOTR!

And it's still not letting me vote


----------



## Beorn (May 2, 2002)

VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!


----------



## Istar (May 2, 2002)

There's one vote for Beorn, who could that possibly be?
I can't decide between Bilbo and Gandalf, so I'll vote for Beorn. Logical, no?


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 2, 2002)

*thanks*

OOOOOOPPPPPPPSSS! Sorry for all of you Ori fans. Sorry I left poor Ori out in my list of dwarves.  I think this thread is going really well don't you?  HE!


----------



## daisy (May 3, 2002)

My favourite character is Smaug because he's got lots of money. He is bigger than everyone else and he's got one hell of a smoker's cough.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 3, 2002)

Hmm... Well, me of course! I also think Gandalf is really cool & interesting. I also like Thorin, Balin, & Beorn.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 3, 2002)

welcome Bilbo Baggins57.

who is my favorite? why Old BB (that means Bilbo, for the late person) of course.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 7, 2002)

You know I never said who I thought was best. But you probably could have guessed. My favorite character was Gandalf. I also liked Gollum. Lots of people say that he is evil. Hey if it hadn't been for him The Ring would have never been destroyed.


----------



## wonko (May 8, 2002)

bilbo is by far the best character


----------



## Aredhel (May 9, 2002)

I would definitely say Bombur or the Elven King.

Bombur was just so, like, roly-poly. And even though the elven king put the dwarves into his dungeons, you have to like him because he is good near the end.


----------



## Triciawen (May 13, 2002)

No one can beat the elves.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 13, 2002)

Why are soo many people voting for Bilbo. I think Bilbo was kind of dumb. I am not sure why he just was.


----------



## Triciawen (May 13, 2002)

I didn't like Bilbo either. I thought I was just weird. He was kind of annoying to me.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 13, 2002)

Bilbo was very clumsy and annoying in the begining. If he hadn't found the ring, he would have been no use at all.


----------



## legoman (May 14, 2002)

Perhaps so but he did and then he started going nuts with sting - I'm re-reading it now and he just killed the spiders, I love that bit, its so funny, Bilbo all the way!!!


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! *



VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!


hehe...I've three now .


----------



## Greenleaf (May 14, 2002)

Ok that was really hard for me. I really wanted to say Elves but then there was Gandalf and so I would have to say both but since that is not an option on the poll. I had to pick Gandalf.


----------



## Camille (May 14, 2002)

Go Bilbo go!!! I find Bilbo really lovely what a cute and brave hobbit


----------



## legoman (May 15, 2002)

Hey Beorn, have you been going anywhere near the 'who should legolam love?' thread in stuff and bother? 
Cos I have a feeling if Merry reads your posts he's gonna sue you!!


----------



## ROSEY (May 16, 2002)

Bilbo of course he was the star of the book he made history hobbits never did anything unexpected untill then.but i liked the rest to just not as much .i hated gollum!


----------



## Phenix (May 16, 2002)

Hi, I like the Elves best. shore they dont have a big part of the story but i still think they are cool


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 24, 2002)

Gandalf is the best, if it wasn't for him those dwarves would have been made into a great appetizer for those trolls. I mean who else can make the sun rise faster?


----------



## DGoeij (May 27, 2002)

I puched the 'other' button, by lack of an 'all of the above' one. I like the story for all the characters involved, and I can hardly pick one of them.
In case of the dwarves I have picked Balin in another vote, but that one only concerned the dwarves.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 4, 2002)

Bilbo because he is smaller than everyone and yet he makes it through all those long walks and then when the dwarves got really greedy, he did the right thing... yey Bilbo!

-me


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 21, 2002)

I voted for Gandalf,his constant (dis)appearing and helping out "the fellowship" is pretty cool 
Bilbo is nice also,he's always so terrified but in fact he shows much courage.
I like Smaug,I don't know why exactly but I find all dragons fascinating.
The 3 trolls were the funniest though.

P.S. Why is Ori separated from the rest of the dwarves?


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 27, 2002)

*best hobbit character*

definitely smaug, he wasn't stupid enough to fall for bilbo's trick, and I still can't vote!


----------



## elf boy (Jul 29, 2002)

I liked Gandalf the best, but Bilbo was a close second...


----------



## Grond (Jul 29, 2002)

Gollum was the most interesting character. I really enjoyed the riddle game and all of Gollum's "my preciouses"!!!


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 30, 2002)

Whats with all you people that love Gollum and Gandalf and Bilbo, doesn't anyone want to be original and pick Smaug like me?


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jul 31, 2002)

I always loved Bilbo, gandalf, and Gollum the best. I think they were the ones who made The Hobbit what it is.I've always felt that way.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Aug 1, 2002)

LET'S GET SOME MORE VOTES FOR GANDALF IN HERE PEOPLE. BIBLO IS NOT BETTER THAN GANDALF!!!!


----------



## saruman (Aug 28, 2002)

gandalf because is the best magus in the world


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 29, 2002)

*I LOVE DRAGONS!!*

I think Smuag. I mean how awful it must have been to have all that treasure and not be able to buy any thing. besides, he must have gotten really lonley in there by himself. the only reason he ate people was because they lied to him or they made fun of his _lisp._ 

rose


----------



## Lady Legolas (Aug 29, 2002)

I liked Smaug as well. I always got excited when I read that part of The Hobbit.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 1, 2002)

I LIKE THE DWARFS!!! all of them! 

lets just face it, i like dwarves full stop. not as much as hobbits though. so i was tied between bilbo and the dwarves, but therefor knowing that bilbo would be getting more votes, i finally decided to vote for the dwarves.


I like Fili, Kili, Gloin and Bombur.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Sep 2, 2002)

Bilbo rocks.... Is there anything else you need to know?


----------



## Grond (Sep 2, 2002)

With a last name of Baggins... who else could you vote for???


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 24, 2002)

I loved the elves, even though they didn't play ANY major part in the Hobbit, but they were still my fave.


----------



## Adanedhel (Sep 29, 2002)

Bombur used to Rock... but I think he just Rolls now !!!


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 29, 2002)

*Thorin is the key character*

Welcome to the forum Adanedhel. You are not so wrong to pick the Elves as a favourite; if it were not for their (reluctant) aid to Bilbo and the Dwarves, the latter would have starved to death in the forest and Smaug would have remained - a useful future pawn for the Necromancer.

However, it was Thorin's bloody mindedness over the gold that brought the Elves, Men and Dwarves together just in time to defeat the forces of darkness. If the Orcs had met those armies one at a time they would have been defeated, and the Necromancer would have had free reign in that part of Middle Earth and Gimli and Legolas would have been missing from the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 29, 2002)

I liked Thorin to, but being the key character, doesn't mean he has to be your favorite character.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 3, 2002)

Im sorry but i dont see what you all see in Bilbo hes like a fat.......Hobbit (couldnt thinka n e thing else) and he does my head in! GRRRR

Celeb


----------



## Gandalf_White (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Im sorry but i dont see what you all see in Bilbo hes like a fat.......Hobbit (couldnt thinka n e thing else) and he does my head in! GRRRR
> 
> Celeb *



I totally agree with you Celeb. Bilbo was just a fat, lazy scaredy cat.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 10, 2002)

Thank you!
so im not the only one blinded by his glutonusnes!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 25, 2002)

I like most Bern.His lyfestyle is very interesting and I would like to live in the same way.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I like most Bern.His lyfestyle is very interesting and I would like to live in the same way.  *



Who!?!??!?!

*groans*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 25, 2002)

*chuckle growing into loud outbursts of laughs* I think Beorn (the mod) would take that offensive. And also every simpson fan (mr. Burns.)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Who!?!??!?!
> 
> *groans* *


Ups!I'm really sorry Beorn.I ment you in the post.Your lifestyle is definetly the best.


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 3, 2002)

In the Hobbit I find that I like both Gandalf and Bilbo the best. Gandalf is almost humorous as a bit more of a grumpy old wizard and Bilbo is quite comical and loyal and clever little hobbit who finds himself upon a great adventure that he at first thought would be quite unpleasant.

~Ariana


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 10, 2002)

Having been away from reading The Hobbit for some time, I can't remember it all exactly, but I'll go for the Trolls here. I mean, they're pretty funny, "Mutton yesterday, mutton tomorrow...". Well, on second thoughts, maybe I should have voted for someone else, too late for that now though...

As for Thorin being the main character, you're probably right, but it could arguably be Gandalf. If you read the correct section in Unfinished Tales you will see Thorin only went on the quest because Gandalf gave him ideas, and a lot of help. If it had not been for Gandalf, the quest probably would not have even started, and if it had, there would have been no Bilbo and they probably wouldn't even have reached the Misty Mountains.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 14, 2002)

BALIN, that is all.

he was the only one to treat Bilbo well, he saved his life among the wargs, and he tried to take back Moria, none of the others were as powerful or as nice, he was a prince among dwarves, moreso than Thorin, who was arrogant and egotistical

'foots


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Having been away from reading The Hobbit for some time, I can't remember it all exactly, but I'll go for the Trolls here. I mean, they're pretty funny, "Mutton yesterday, mutton tomorrow...". Well, on second thoughts, maybe I should have voted for someone else, too late for that now though...
> 
> As for Thorin being the main character, you're probably right, but it could arguably be Gandalf. If you read the correct section in Unfinished Tales you will see Thorin only went on the quest because Gandalf gave him ideas, and a lot of help. If it had not been for Gandalf, the quest probably would not have even started, and if it had, there would have been no Bilbo and they probably wouldn't even have reached the Misty Mountains. *


I agree.Gandalf is the person responsible for everything.Bilbo is the character who develops himself as a person most in the book.And IMO Thorin is the character whose features are described and developed in the best way.


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 16, 2002)

My favorite character is Legolas. I like archers, and he is one plus he could fight!


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 16, 2002)

Fair enough, but Legolas is never mentioned in The Hobbit. Therefore, he can't be your favourite character in it


----------

